# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > آموزش: بهترین منبع برای یادگیری #F

## ArashRoshan

با سلام به همگی

کسانی که علاقه به یادگیری #F دارند ، بهترین منبع برای این کار استفاده از منبع زیر است ، اگر کمی حوصله داشته باشید میتوانید با استفاده از #F برنامه هایی به اندازه یا بهتر از VB.net  یا #C بنویسید .!!!!!!!!

منبع باید با استفاده از Visual Studio 2010 باز بشه ( پ ن پ ورژن پایین تر که #F نداره  :لبخند: ) :

http://code.msdn.microsoft.com/F-Sam...dio%202010.zip

----------


## mohammadsepehri

با سلام . دوست عزیز بهترین منبع برای یادگیری کامل #F استفاده از کتاب آموزش #F از موسسه دیباگران تهران هست . این کتاب حدود 478 صفحه است .پیشنهاد می کنم حتما بخونینش

----------


## marjan6464

الان جایگاه #f کجاست ؟به اندازه ی دیگر زبانهای برنامه نویسی معروف است و جای خودش را باز کرده؟

----------


## Hybrid

دوست عزیز حالا میشه یه خورده در مورد F#‎ توضیح بدین مثلا چه مزیت هایی نسبت به سی شارپ داره؟؟؟؟

----------


## Alireza JJ

آیا این زبون برنامه نویسی ، ارزش وقت گذاشتن داره ؟!

پیش نیازش چیه ؟!

----------


## Alireza JJ

> دوست عزیز حالا میشه یه خورده در مورد F#‎ توضیح بدین مثلا چه مزیت هایی نسبت به سی شارپ داره؟؟؟؟


F#‎ یه زبون خیلی قوی هست 
و
میشه گفت که ربون برنامه نویسی میل آیندس ! :)

----------


## Hybrid

> F#‎ یه زبون خیلی قوی هست 
> و
> میشه گفت که ربون برنامه نویسی میل آیندس ! :)


حرفتون خیلی مبهمه ، دوست عزیز وقتی شما نمیدونین یه زبون چه قابلیت ها و برتری هایی داره چطور میخوا یادش بگیرین فقط به خاطر اینکه زبون آیندس؟؟؟

----------


## 360درجه

> دوست عزیز حالا میشه یه خورده در مورد F#‎ توضیح بدین مثلا چه مزیت هایی نسبت به سی شارپ داره؟؟؟؟


با سلام دوستان...
دوست عزیزمون ricky22 در تایپک زیر توضیحات خوبی رو برای این زبان قراردادن داده که خوندش خالی از لطف نیست:
زبان برنامه نویسی F#‎‎ چیست؟

----------


## mohammadsepehri

* 					نقل قول: منابع آموزشی #F 				*

* 							با سلام -کتاب جدید آموزشی اف شارپ با امکانات خیلی زیاد از انتشارات دیباگران منتشر شده است . لینک خرید کتاب هم  اینه :
http://www.mftshop.com/productdetail...type=b&id=7608* *
پیشنهاد میکنم امتحان کنید . 						*

----------

